
How to Start Running - dpflan
http://www.nytimes.com/well/guides/how-to-start-running
======
bliti
I used to be overweight and could not run to the door even if my life depended
on it. Five years later and I run no less than 5k a day from Monday to Friday.
Resting during the weekend. Do run events every other month or so on Sundays.

How did I do it?

I started with the couch-to-5K program[1]. That led me to diet and eat better.
Did my first 5k four months later. Then a 10k three after that.

Running is not for everybody. But you should try it out. Run at your own
rhythm and style. Some people are naturally better at long distances, some of
us are sprinters. The truth is its about patience and pacing yourself. It is
also great for thinking (or not thinking). My life is definitely better
because of it. Feel free to ask me questions!

[1][http://www.coolrunning.com/engine/2/2_3/181.shtml](http://www.coolrunning.com/engine/2/2_3/181.shtml)

~~~
bcook
Regarding "some people are naturally better..."; it took me ~4 months,
"running" 4 days a week, to be able to jog a 3 mile (~5K) run in ~30 minutes.
My age then was 28.

My friend, who never worked out in any way, woke up with a hang-over and
decided to join some friends for a competitive, cross-country 10K... he came
in first. He was 22 years old, IIRC. His father is a dedicated marathon runner
(qualifies for Boston Marathon), so that partly explains it.

~~~
bliti
Now apply that to software and interviewing. Its mind blowing to think of an
interview being like that cross-country 10K and your group of friends being in
it and being judged against the guy who came in first without trying. Life
sure is funny.

~~~
bcook
Well, something I quickly learned while running; I am trying to improve my
life directly, not by comparison.

I am not a conquerer of worlds. :) Strange that being "average" is virtually a
sin... Life is funny (or fucking awful, depending).

~~~
bliti
Absolutely! I can only be as good as the best I can be. I suck at some things,
average at many, and unfairly good at handful. I love it because it never gets
boring. :)

------
notacoward
So much bad advice.

(1) Actually it _does_ matter how and where (relative to your body) you land
your foot. Contrary to the article, many people do need to fix their "natural"
form and/or get shoes that help them avoid pronation, both to avoid injury and
to increase the enjoyment that will help them stick with it.

(2) Similarly, the article's advice about stretching is way out of date. It's
now consensus that static stretching can not only reduce performance but
increase chance of injury. The author weakly hints at some of this, but never
actually recommends against static stretching like most would.

(3) Lastly, there's a pervasive assumption bordering on encouragement of
people wearing headphones while they run. I realize there's a lot of
controversy about this, but a responsible author would at least have mentioned
that it's a safety issue as well as an aesthetic one. If you run all alone
where there's no traffic - including pedestrian traffic - do whatever you
want, but if you're running in crowded times or places it's _irresponsible_ to
deafen yourself. I've know runners who have both been injured and have caused
injury to others because of this, so I'm not inclined to let that pass.

I'm sure many people could follow this author's advice and be fine, especially
if they're young enough and slim enough that they've never had to overcome the
barriers that face older/heavier runners. Good for her and good for them, but
that doesn't mean her experience can or should be generalized to everyone.
There are better sources. Just search for "beginner running advice" and pick
anything, especially one of the articles from Runner's World. With all that
was already out there - it's practically an industry - this one just doesn't
cut it.

~~~
js2
_a responsible author would at least have mentioned that it 's a safety issue
as well as an aesthetic one._

Not only will I second this, I'll add that it's also an _athletic_ issue. I
used to run with headphones. But I don't anymore, because I realized I wanted
all my senses, not just to be aware of my surroundings, but to be aware of
myself. I literally listen to my body when I run, because it's a cue for me
that I'm running correctly. I know it's not for everyone.

~~~
weisser
I used to always have earbuds in but then I ran an official 5k where earbuds
were not allowed and I've never looked back. If you had told me I'd enjoy
running without anything to distract me from the exercise I would have thought
you were crazy but it turns out I now completely agree about wanting all of my
senses.

------
shepwalker
I always tell people that my life-saving workout device was the Kindle 3. In
2010, I was 315 lbs, sedentary as hell and not making any progress to fix
that. The idea of running just seemed like complete drudgery.

I ended up making a pact with a friend to meet up at the gym every morning,
and I took my kindle and reread a long epic fantasy series page by page. I
started off stupid-slow, with a slight incline. First 25 lbs shed without a
problem, and steadily increased my pace.

I've now graduated to actually running outside (yay!) and distracting myself
with podcasts, have completed 2 half-marathons, and at one point was down to
~210lbs.

People's motivations and activation hurdles are different - for me it was
boredom and accountability - which I fixed with a book and some peer pressure.

~~~
FireBeyond
That's entirely awesome and inspiring. Out of curiosity, what was the series?

------
gtirloni
_The absolute best way to keep yourself running is to find a race, sign up for
it, pay for it and put it on your calendar._

I've wasted a lot of money thinking this way. Unless you're cash-strapped and
it meant a lot buying that ticket/software/tool/book/etc, you just shrug it
off and move to the next target. Money doesn't buy discipline. YMMV.

~~~
laxatives
It didn't keep you training until at least the event date? Sure its not going
to change your lifestyle forever, but it will at least force you to train so
that you are not totally unprepared come race day.

~~~
jacalata
I've signed up for a half marathon, stopped training and then run/walked it
anyway. I have also signed up, trained, gotten injured and run anyway, and
I've signed up, trained, been injured and dropped out.

------
studentrob
I joined a running club in NYC. It had classes ranging from walkers to elite
marathoners. Probably fairly unique to have such a range but I believe this
was quite key to their long term (30+ years) success. Having a complete cycle
helps everything run smoothly. It was run by Shelly and Bob Glover, two well
known names in the world of running.

Running is a great way to get to know a diverse crowd. I met girls,
cardiologists, musicians, students, postal workers, young and old. On the
pavement we were all just friends talking about our PRs and next races.

We were very supportive of anyone of any level and really encouraged
newcomers. If you have access to a running club or class, I recommend it. The
class was paid, which might sound ridiculous at first, but once you get into
it you quickly see the value of experienced coaches and supportive classmates.

------
js2
As someone who's already run 900 miles and four marathons year-to-date, I'll
add some hard won advice:

1) Do not be in a hurry. Most runners do way too much way too soon. You will
likely get injured. You gain aerobic capacity in a matter of weeks to months.
But soft tissues, tendons, ligaments, bone density... those takes years to
adapt.

2) If you're getting injured, something is wrong. You're doing too much too
soon, or you have a bio mechanical or strength issue. Running requires strong
hips and a strong core. If these are weak, you will get injured. The injury
will show up in your legs, so you'll look there. You'll buy new shoes. You'll
foam role. You'll wear orthotics. The problem will not go away, because the
problem is probably not in your legs.

3) Run as little as you need to to achieve your goals. The more you run, the
more you increase risk of injury.

4) You probably need to run more than you think you need to. Beginner marathon
training plans are a huge disservice. They'll get you to the finish, but
you'll hate it. Wait till you've been running at least a couple years, that
banging out a 13 mile run mid-week is no big deal, that you can easily handle
a 50 mile week.

5) The shoe industry is a racket. Wear the lightest weight, most comfortable
running shoes that you can tolerate. You probably don't need a motion control
or stability shoe.

6) The key to not getting injured, besides having sufficient strength per
above, is landing softly. Landing softly requires a quick step and not over-
striding. Your feet should land under you, not out ahead of you. A good goal
to aim for is 180 steps/minute. This is not easy for most people. Quick light
step. Repeat that to yourself all the time during the run. (Aside: you run
faster primarily by pushing off harder so that you cover more distance per
step, not by over-striding, and not by increasing turnover.)

7) There's a lot of exercises you can do for core and hip strength. But none
better than picking up a barbell and putting it down. Specifically the back
squat and the dead lift. These two exercises will protect you from injury for
life. Start doing them now. They will make you a better runner.

Edit: Beginner running advice -
[http://fellrnr.com/wiki/Running_for_Beginners](http://fellrnr.com/wiki/Running_for_Beginners)
(This is a better link than the Reddit Runnit FAQ I had previously linked to
here.)

Edit 2: I've added my running background as a reply to this comment.

Edit 3: Running helps with weight loss. Weight loss helps with running. It's a
virtuous cycle.

Edit 4: A few more links with good advice:

\- Really, all of fellrnr -
[http://fellrnr.com/wiki/About_Fellrnr](http://fellrnr.com/wiki/About_Fellrnr)

\- On having a light step - [http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2016/02/10/why-we-
get-running-...](http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2016/02/10/why-we-get-running-
injuries-and-how-to-prevent-them/)

\- On choosing shoes based on comfort -
[http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/08/05/choosing-the-
right-...](http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/08/05/choosing-the-right-
running-shoes/)

~~~
eru
As for learning to land properly: some training barefoot can do wonders. Only
the most stubborn people keep slamming their heels into the ground, when
there's nothing at all to cushion the blow.

If you want to get into barbell exercises, get a coach or at least look for
good guides online (or in book form). Don't do half squats.

~~~
js2
Good advice to have someone who knows what they're doing show you how to
deadlift and back squat. I read Starting Strength before I started, but I'm
glad I didn't try to do it on my own.

I'm iffy on the barefoot running advice. If you're going to run barefoot, it's
probably best to do it on a soft surface like a grass field. But, that will
allow you to continue to heel strike, and worse, because your heel will sink
further into the ground, may increase the stress on your achilles. I prefer to
advise people to try to land quietly[1], since that usually equates with
landing softly. Also, re: heel strike, see this:

[http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2016/02/10/why-we-get-
running-...](http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2016/02/10/why-we-get-running-
injuries-and-how-to-prevent-them/)

[1] Part of the reason I no longer run with music. I want to listen,
literally, to my body.

~~~
eru
I'll started a friend barefoot running on hard urban ground. It worked. Just
don't be an idiot, stop heel striking.

------
jdietrich
The British National Health Service provide a nine-week training plan for
complete novices. There is an MP3 for each week of the plan, building up from
a gentle walk-run-walk to continuous running. The training advice has been
reviewed by medical experts to minimise the risk of injury. An extended set of
podcasts are available for people who have finished the programme.

[http://www.nhs.uk/Livewell/c25k/Pages/couch-
to-5k.aspx](http://www.nhs.uk/Livewell/c25k/Pages/couch-to-5k.aspx)

------
gaur
The longest I've ever run in one go is 6 km. There was never any runner's
high, just excruciating pain.

For a good fraction of the population, running is fucking awful.

~~~
ggreer
> There was never any runner's high, just excruciating pain.

That's pretty normal. I run a _lot_ , and runner's high is a very rare thing
for me to experience. I think most people confuse it with the sense of
accomplishment one often gets after a run.

I've only felt a real high after very hard workouts. _Very_ hard workouts.
Workouts where my heart beats hard enough to break capillaries in my lungs,
and the aerosolized blood gives a metallic taste.[1] The high feels like a
weird mix of THC and opiates, and takes a couple of hours to wear off. During
that time, it's definitely not safe for me to drive.

I like to run, but honestly, I think enjoying running is a little masochistic.

1\. Vulnerability of pulmonary capillaries during severe exercise:
[http://geoff.greer.fm/files/Vulnerability%20of%20pulmonary%2...](http://geoff.greer.fm/files/Vulnerability%20of%20pulmonary%20capillaries%20during%20severe%20exercise%20821.full.pdf)

~~~
laxatives
This sounds entirely psychosomatic. I've run several marathons and Ironman
races and I would occasionally get a runner's high while training, where I
felt like I could nearly sprint for long periods of time without fatigue.
Definitely no mental effects, let alone anything that would make it "unsafe to
drive". But I would mention this "high" to friends who were competitive
runners and they all felt there was no such thing as a runner's high. They
just had good workouts where they felt like they were fit and improving and
bad workouts where they did not.

~~~
ggreer
I doubt it's psychosomatic. I didn't know the effects of opiates or marijuana
when I first experienced it. It was only later that I discovered THC caused
the same close-eyed visuals and differences in time perception. Likewise for
opiates (prescribed after dental surgery). The decreased appetite and body
high suddenly made sense.

There's research to back this up as well. In response to exercise, the body
produces cannabinoids, opiates, and stimulants.[1]

1\.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neurobiological_effects_of_phy...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neurobiological_effects_of_physical_exercise#Euphoria)

------
neilsharma
I've been running about 8-10 miles/week for 15 years now, but have never been
able to expand beyond that very much without excessive knee pain, foot pain,
and muscle loss (I weightlift a lot too).

There was a period of about a decade in which I had to wear custom-molded
graphite orthotics (~$300) during most of my waking hours because my feet were
supposedly "flat". Two podiatrists said that I'd need to wear them the rest of
my life or get surgery, which would leave me in crutches for 6 months per foot
(they won't do both at the same time).

I lost my orthotics in a flood, and unwilling to fork over another $300, I
focused on fixing my feet. I started stretching my soul, walking around the
house barefoot, and going for short (~100m) barefoot jogs on a grassy field.
After a few months, I started wearing shoes without arch supports to force my
feet to adapt. Managed to get rid of my foot pain within 2 months :).

Still struggling with the knee issue though. I've been treating running as an
isolation workout on the knee joint -- my body can handle it just fine, but
like in weightlifting, I can't isolate the same muscles/joints day after day.
Sprinting any amount hurts, and I have to avoid all hills (going up is fine,
the descent is killer).

While I figure out a way around the knee pain, I've recently been doing more
metabolic conditioning (think Insanity or P90-X, but with fewer knee-
destroying jumps). I experience a lot more fat loss this way, plus the
workouts seem more holistic than running in the sense that my upper body is
not neglected.

~~~
rsync
"After a few months, I started wearing shoes without arch supports to force my
feet to adapt. Managed to get rid of my foot pain within 2 months :)."

This demonstrates a truism that we should all become familiar with: If you
brace a body part, the body part being braced will become weaker. Orthotics
are a brace that hold up the arch of your foot. Your arch will get weaker.

"Sprinting any amount hurts, and I have to avoid all hills (going up is fine,
the descent is killer)."

I cringe to offer up personal anecdotes or helpful tips, but on the outside
chance that it is helpful, you might try running downhill on toes only - no
heel at all. It's a bit odd looking, but it's worth playing with.

~~~
neilsharma
I've heard about heel vs midfoot vs toe striking and have been making a
conscious effort to midfoot strike when I jog or toe strike if I take large
steps. I don't understand how shifting weight off the heel is better on the
knee, but I'll try anything -- personal anecdote or not. Thanks for the
suggestion!

------
weisser
In the last month, I've gone from running in stops and starts to doing 5k with
ease and recently completing my first 10k run.

Here are some bulleted observations (more details at the link below)

\- When I got started I was almost always overdressed.

\- Couch to 5K works — but perhaps it’s not for everyone.

\- Transitioning from beach to pavement was helpful.

\- Heart rate is super important.

[http://daily.weisser.io/post/anecdotes-from-a-reformed-
fanbo...](http://daily.weisser.io/post/anecdotes-from-a-reformed-fanboy-
turned-runner-part-one)

EDIT: if you're in the bay area and average 9.5-10 minute miles on 3-5 mile
runs I'd love to run with you (I'm new here). Add me on Strava
[https://www.strava.com/athletes/7583883](https://www.strava.com/athletes/7583883)
or email me.

------
itaysk
> Some people are natural heel-strikers while others tend to lead with their
> toes. The good news: neither form is inherently better than the other

That is in opposite to common knowledge that heel-striking is worse, and leads
to increased injuries.

~~~
ggreer
Common knowledge? If anything, the preference seems like a fad to me. Plenty
of elite runners heel-strike.

I've been running for... a while. In high school, I was captain of the XC
team. I finished 5th in the state and our team won the state meet.[1] The
spring after that, I ran a 4:18 mile and a 9:07 two mile. In college, I
competed in Division I NCAA XC. None of my coaches cared that I was a heel-
striker. I've since switched to forefoot, but noticed no difference in times
or injuries.

If you're just getting into running, forefoot will be murder on your calf
muscles and Achilles tendon. As the article says, It's best to just go with
what feels comfortable. As you run more, your form will become smoother and
more efficient.

1\. 2002 Washington state AAAA boys results:
[http://www.jcrawford.net/boys4a02.html](http://www.jcrawford.net/boys4a02.html)

~~~
notacoward

      "Plenty of elite runners heel-strike."
    

I think the focus on heel vs. other strike is misleading. Sure, plenty of
elite runners strike with their heels, but do they land their feet way in
front of their body? That's the real fatal combination, and IMO the main
reason to discourage a heel-heavy style is that most people can't overstride
too badly with a fore- or mid-foot strike. Their quads won't let them. ;)

    
    
      "As the article says, It's best to just go with what feels comfortable"
    

I actually kind of agree, with the caveat that it's important to know warning
signs and possible remedies. If someone's natural way of running continues to
feel comfortable and keeps them injury-free, that's fantastic even if it's not
the "correct" style that some books recommend. However, most people do need to
make some adjustments and it's important to know when or how. Maybe you don't
even remember when coaches were using that knowledge on your behalf to correct
things that might have caused you trouble, but if you were running at that
level in HS and college I'll bet it happened.

------
dsg42
These plans are terrible. In particular, the marathon program recommends a 26
mile training run followed by a three week taper. No one recommends 26 mile
training runs outside of the very top elite athletes (and for very, very good
reasons). It just isn't actually good for you to run that long, especially
when you're only running three days a week. Seriously, that marathon program,
if run on cement, would likely cause a stress fracture in a new runner.

------
jbrooksuk
This is a well-timed article for myself.

My girlfriend is a very keen runner, with a lot of half-marathons and
triathlons under her belt.

I suffer from bad knees (and a back) partially due to previous injuries and
having a slight case of scoliosis. She's encouraged me to start running with
her. Today is the second rest day I've had this week and I'm already feeling
better for it.

Next up is getting some proper trainers fitted (I walk weirdly to begin with).

Seriously, make time for running. Even a mile a day.

------
hammock
I cannot recommend Hal Higdon's programs enough. He has free training programs
for every level and various distances. We used a modified version of the
advanced program in high school XC and won state championship twice in a row.

5K: [http://www.halhigdon.com/training/50932/5K-Training-The-
Most...](http://www.halhigdon.com/training/50932/5K-Training-The-Most-Popular-
Racing-Distance)

------
cafard
It seems to me that a lot of the discussion is in the manner of "what
programming language to teach first", and that here as with programming the
main thing is to start.

I would boil down my advice to a couple of points. First, get good shoes. If
you are a beginner, go to a store where the staff is gaunt. (I think of the
Pacers stores in the Washington area.). You can count on them knowing
something about running and shoes. Second, listen to your body. Don't try to
run through an injury. If you are running in hot weather, be very aware of how
you feel. Never hesitate to stop and walk back if something isn't right.

Beyond that, I would quote Joshua Slocum
([http://www.gutenberg.org/cache/epub/6317/pg6317.txt](http://www.gutenberg.org/cache/epub/6317/pg6317.txt)):
"To young men contemplating a voyage I would say go." (And of course, I
include young women.)

------
ecesena
For me this is an actual example where apps helped me a ton. I started running
a few years ago, nothing exceptional but I try to go consistently twice a
week. I track with runkeeper and this helps me with motivation, including
seeing my friends that "just completed a run".

This year I was surprised by the "year of running" [1], so I took the
challenge. Coincidentally today I'm celebrating my 100 miles this year :)

I also built "run with mark" [2], again to help me with motivation... and
counting. Coincidentally again, I was updating it right now, when I saw this
post (going to build a geo map with balls where I run).

[1]
[https://www.facebook.com/zuck/posts/10102579357179331](https://www.facebook.com/zuck/posts/10102579357179331)

[2]
[https://github.com/runwithmark/runwithmark.github.io](https://github.com/runwithmark/runwithmark.github.io)

------
charlieegan3
If you're in the UK (or some places in Europe) checkout Parkrun. That's what
got me started. I've now done around 170.

------
dahart
I'm surprised at the amount of discussion about headphones. Safety issues
aside -- certainly only listen when it doesn't affect safety -- what are your
favorite headphones for running? And what are your favorite apps for music?

I've been using yrbuds, and I love them compared to all other headphones I've
tried, but I'm still interested in what works for others and what else might
work even better for me.

For music, I've been using RockMyRun, and I absolutely love being able to set
an RPM for pacing that doesn't change. There's almost nothing else I like
about this app, it's slow and buggy, but the RPM feature keeps me using it,
even with music styles I don't care for. :P

~~~
tunesmith
The only thing that works for me is earphones with earclick molds. Larger
speakers that you don't have to jam into your canals. Unfortunately, there
aren't many of these, and the urbanears "medis plus" aren't even made anymore.
I don't think there are any that are bluetooth, either.

The ones that hook around the earlobe are ok, but most of those are the ones
with the smaller speakers that have to sit against your ear canal just right,
or they go partly into your canal in a way that is never quite perfect. Both
lead to sound that is massively different from step to step. Completely
frustrating.

------
avidas
I have taken running more seriously over the past year and cannot emphasize
finding a running group more. Committing to run with others will build it into
a habit. I have written about my experiences with running here
[http://aviadas.com/blog/2016/02/09/10-things-i-learnt-
going-...](http://aviadas.com/blog/2016/02/09/10-things-i-learnt-going-
from-10k-to-a-marathon-in-2015/)

------
dorfsmay
Because of the HN crowd, chances that if you start rinning, you're going to
start reading and studying the science behind it.

When you do, keep in mind that most studies have been done on elite athletes
who self-selected themselves. They became elite because they had the right
genes and trained properly. You might not have those genes.

There still is a lot of material saying that if you train you can increase
your VO2 max, which has been shown to be true only for people with specific
genes, a few years ago.

------
egypturnash
_stares at the animated graphic for a moment_

Well. Someone failed to properly apply animation cycles in whatever they used
for the header image. When a runner's near hand passes across the body going
forwards, there's an extra frame that is almost a duplicate, but slightly
further back, which results in a little hitch in the motion.

This error is meticulously maintained on all of the running figures, despite
them being all out of synch with each other.

------
optimusclimb
Nicely put together.

Some commentary though -

When I started running, it would have been very useful to have it drilled in
to me that all "running" is not equal, and doesn't have to be at a fast clip,
until that makes sense. Of course running 26 miles seems crazy based on what
it feels like to "run" a mile when you're untrained and trying to go fast.
Yes, that guide starts out suggesting a run/walk routine - however I think it
would do new runners much service to explain what kind of paces there are,
what they feel like, and why most of your running should be done at an easy
one.

> First pick a race.

Why?! It really bugs me that so much of current running culture seems to be
about earning that 13.1/26.2 sticker for your car, or getting that "Finisher"
t-shirt. Certainly, completing races and achieving goals in general benefits
our psyche and sense of accomplishment.

But running can be so much more than a sequence of training runs leading up to
the all important race. Runs should be enjoyed. To me, one of the secrets of
running, or at least - something that takes time to learn - is that running
becomes much more enjoyable with experience, and you may have to put in some
grind time to get there. When running 3 miles leaves you feeling completely
wiped, the "runners' high" seems alien and unimaginable. As you get more
experienced, AND learn to pace yourself, 3 miles seems short, and you probably
won't feel into the groove until you're at least 1-2 miles in. When you have
the fitness to casually run 5 miles through the park or on your favorite trail
and feel good afterward - THAT's where running really starts to add balance
and enjoyment to your day, imho.

When you've leveled up a bit, running becomes personal time, meditative, and
leaves you refreshed. While people may discover this on their own -
encouraging the mindset of, "Pick a distance, plop down some money for a bib,
and train" \- seems to encourage people to treat running as a means to an end,
where the end (the race) just means it is time to pick a new goal (longer
race, better time.)

Why not suggest people find a beautiful trail within an hour of where they
live, that would take them a few hours to hike, and then run until they can
experience the joy of gliding through that trail in a fraction of the time?

There's a lot of great information in that article, but I suppose I feel like
it falls in to the trap of spending much more time on the "how" of running -
how to pick a training plan, what shoes and socks to buy, how to eat, how to
avoid injury, etc... - and not enough time on why it's worth it to put in all
that work. Other than for the likes you'll get when you make your half-
marathon completed Facebook post.

~~~
dahart
I'm in full agreement that running's best enjoyed, but be fair to the writing
and the audience. In the very next sentence, she explained exactly why to
start by picking a race, and it wasn't about earning stickers or getting
tshirts.

The reason is motivation, and having a deadline and a financial commitment is
motivating for most people. This was written for an audience that isn't
running yet, and most people who aren't running yet do need to have tricks to
motivate.

------
peter303
Just choose a running method which is fun for you. You wont keep it up for
50-some years if it is not fun. Some people like social running, while others
hate it. Some like outdoors, even in difficult weather, while other prefer
indoor treadmills. Some like frequent formal races, while other dont.

------
elorant
I use to walk 8 to 10 kms per day. Would there be a benefit if I move from
walking to running? My major concern is that running will hurt my knees in the
long term.

~~~
bluthru
Walking is good for overall health but it's also important to get your heart
rate up. There was a post in here that crowdsourced resting heart rate and the
people who elevated their heart for 45 minutes a week had a lowered resting
heart rate.

------
ycosynot
I thought it was a great article, and I like the format. I'll start running
today because of it.

------
holri
slowly and patient...

------
firewalkwithme
The word half-marathon is irritating. Either you run a marathon, or you don't.
Half a marathon has nothing to do with a marathon

~~~
js2
Uh, except that it's exactly half the distance of a marathon. And it's a good
stepping stone to the marathon. Seems like a pretty obvious name for it. It's
sometimes called a mini-marathon, which is a little silly. But really, to non-
runners, every distance is a marathon ("good luck on your 5K marathon this
weekend!"), so what does it matter? :-)

~~~
firewalkwithme
Yes I get it, and it does not matter, I'm just grumpy. The point I'm trying to
make is that for an amateur runner, the distance of a marathon is a
performance that require LONG time preparation and discipline, and maybe even
talent. Not everyone is capable of completing this distance by foot. Not a
runner myself, but I have 2 _very_ athletic friends that completely failed
this distance with the most unexpected injuries and fatigues, even after a
year of preparation. I am just tired of how 'half-marathon' associates with an
actual marathon, because a marathon is a completely different thing that will
destroy a casual runner. Have a good weekend js2

~~~
js2
Ah, as we like to say, the marathon is two halves, but the second half doesn't
begin till mile 20. It is a distance that demands respect. You are right, it
is a completely different beast than the half-marathon.

About your two friends: I'm at the point, fortunately, where I can _complete_
a marathon at will. But _racing_ it is a different thing altogether. I'm going
to guess that, given you say they are very athletic, they had set a time goal
for themselves. That's usually a mistake for the first marathon, and
regardless of their fitness, it's a distance where if you push too hard, you
will be punished.

Gosh I love marathons. Except when I hate them. :-)

~~~
firewalkwithme
Yes, my friends (who are not really runners) both expected to compete and
probably finishing around 3:30 - 4:00 but aborted about 3/4 into the race

I have competed in 4-6 hour races in other sports. Trust me I will never show
up unprepared again ;) longest most painful days of my life

Best of luck with your future marathons - maybe I'll give it a go one year

